# What's this for



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I found this mounted on the inside of the door frame.
The door was to a closet/ wire chase in a really old 9 story building
It's a kind of slate terminal strip.
There's holes in one end that if you put a wire in it, the screw will pinch it.
I got the motor starter out of the same building


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Telephone demarc?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Dry contacts ... for what ?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Be my guess that it's a telephone demarc. Does it say Cook, Kellogg, Stromburg, Carlson, or Westinghouse on it?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, just found several online that are darned similar. It's phone. Telco side came in the holes. House side around the screws.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, just found several online that are darned similar. It's phone. Telco side came in the holes. House side around the screws.


Gotta link ?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Never seen one of those before. Do they predate this style?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Not a demarc...demarcs came about after 1984 AT&T Divestiture.

Not a protector... no ground provision or carbons.

Could be a connecting (splice) block.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Dry contacts ... for what ?


There's no moving parts, other than the screws.




MDShunk said:


> Be my guess that it's a telephone demarc. Does it say Cook, Kellogg, Stromburg, Carlson, or Westinghouse on it?


That's how I was leaning, but it was on the door jam.
There's no writing on it.

I just got on the job last week, 99% of the demo was already done, but I do know electric, telephone and fire alarm used that chase, but all the evidence is gone.
Would a telephone guy screw that to the door jam to maybe tie his headset into while he's working on the phones.
I keep forgetting to look on the other floors to see if there's any more.
It's funny how some of us are so curious and others will see it and not even give it a second thought about what it is.
I'm sure a lot of cool stuff went in the dumpster.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Not a demarc...demarcs came about after 1984 AT&T Divestiture...


 Help me out. I thought any point where the TELCO service terminated on private property was the demarcation? It's actually a specific type of equipment?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Big John said:


> Never seen one of those before. Do they predate this style?


 That is a protector . The 2 large screws are what hold the carbons .


I Think !


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

In the original picture , it looks like it may have something to do with the starter , but it does'nt .

It is just a terminal strip .!

Hey ! I am old and easily confused .


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Big John said:


> Help me out. I thought any point where the TELCO service terminated on private property was the demarcation? It's actually a specific type of equipment?












Prior to divestiture in 1984, the Regional Bell Operating Companies were responsible for everything related to the telephone service (service drop, protector, customer premise wire, jacks and phones).

After divestiture the RBOCs kept the network up to the new demarc device that is required by the FCC Part 568. The customer got ownership of the premise wire and AT&T got all the phone equipment.

The demarc is the last point of responsibility required by the RBOC. It must be a plug in arrangement easily accessible to all. When demarks first became necessary they were a separate piece of equipment wired from the protector. Now the demarc is contained inside the common closure with the protector ( the inside wire module above).


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

oldtimer said:


> That is a protector . The 2 large screws are what hold the carbons .
> 
> 
> I Think !


That's right :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

OK, so it's not technically a demarc.

It's a splice point on old telecom wiring where the outside line could be spliced to the inside line(s).


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

Big John said:


> I thought any point where the TELCO service terminated on private property was the demarcation?


That's what I always thought.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> ...Prior to divestiture in 1984, the Regional Bell Operating Companies were responsible for everything related to the telephone service (service drop, protector, customer premise wire, jacks and phones)....


 I did not know that. So to clarify, that thing in OPs picture may have been the termination block for the outside line, but it wasn't a demarc because that concept didn't exist.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Big John said:


> I did not know that. So to clarify, that thing in OPs picture may have been the termination block for the outside line, but it wasn't a demarc because that concept didn't exist.


That's correct


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> That's correct


 I get it, a Microsoft answer! technically correct but totally useless! LOL I actually found that interesting and can't wait until they come out with "Trivial Pursuit - Electricians Version" so I can use it.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

bigredc222 said:


> I found this mounted on the inside of the door frame.
> The door was to a closet/ wire chase in a really old 9 story building
> It's a kind of slate terminal strip.
> There's holes in one end that if you put a wire in it, the screw will pinch it.
> I got the motor starter out of the same building


Do those brown strips connect each pair of screws together? Fuse maybe?


----------

